# building new box



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

im going to build a new box for my cvr's and i want then to get as loud as possible and i need your suggestions on whether i should go slotted ported or sealed ect.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 13 2006, 10:52 PM~4614658
> *im going to build a new box for my cvr's and i want then to get as loud as possible and i need your suggestions on whether i should go slotted ported or sealed ect.
> *


Slot port...

Shoulda made a POLL for this...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 13 2006, 07:53 PM~4614667
> *Slot port...
> 
> Shoulda made a POLL for this...
> *


thats ok, all he needs is your opion... :ugh:


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

any ideas on how big i should make the slot?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 13 2006, 07:55 PM~4614673
> *any ideas on how big i should make the slot?
> *


some where around 2 cu/ft


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

aight you think im gonna need more than 2 sheets of mdf its for 12's


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 13 2006, 10:56 PM~4614680
> *some where around 2 cu/ft
> *


WTF?


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

http://accelerator-pedal.com/ported-box.asp

your welcome


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 13 2006, 07:58 PM~4614688
> *aight you think im gonna need more than 2 sheets of mdf its for 12's
> *


just go with a '4x8' pice of MDF, that will give you some left over


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 13 2006, 07:59 PM~4614694
> *WTF?
> *


well, I figured a good sealed box is around 2 cu/ft, so ported would be around there, maybe 1.5 cu/ft


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

what should i tune it to?


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

i want it to hit hard as possible and get loud as possible


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

what kind of subs were they again


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

cvrs


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 13 2006, 08:09 PM~4614752
> *cvrs
> *


size? :uh: get in the LIL chat


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 13 2006, 11:07 PM~4614736
> *what kind of subs were they again
> *


[attachmentid=422338]


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

12's and i will im busy though i want to get this all figured real quick


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 13 2006, 08:11 PM~4614759
> *[attachmentid=422338]
> *


You just HAD to do that?? :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 13 2006, 11:12 PM~4614768
> *You just HAD to do that?? :uh:
> *


Indeed :cheesy:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i run a cvr

if your sealing it, make a two chamber box that has 1.25cuft in each chamber...

if your porting, build a one chamber 4.5cuft box tuned to about 32- 34hz

i suggest you port, you can use a 4" flared port and save yourself the hassle of the slot vent... just use two 4" flared ports that are 10.09" long, and set them up to fire in the same direction as the subs...

if you still wanna do the slot over the tube, then use the calculator in my sig, its easy to understand, and gives you the demensions of each panel...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 13 2006, 08:11 PM~4614761
> *12's and i will im busy though i want to get this all figured real quick
> *


kicker suggests you do it at 38hz, i'd do 30 :dunno:


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

i used that slot port clculater and i put in everything but it says for port NaN


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 13 2006, 08:24 PM~4614833
> *i used that slot port clculater and i put in everything but it says for port NaN
> *


huh??? come to the LIL chat, we can talk in there


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 13 2006, 11:24 PM~4614833
> *i used that slot port clculater and i put in everything but it says for port NaN
> *


i'll work it out for you, and i was ported at 29" it didnt sound good, i adjusted the ports demensions by adding pieces in and inevitably tuning it higher and it sounded better... i believe im at 34hz, 38hz is probably the sweet spot


to port 4.5cuft to 38hz, port deminsion are 3.75" x 13" and 14.5" long

to port 4.5cuft to 34hz, port demension are 3.5" x 13" and 18" long


when you build, make sure to add in port displacement and driver displacement... if you flush mount, add that in too...


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

ok thanks mang i need all the help i can get


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 13 2006, 08:36 PM~4614909
> *ok thanks mang i need all the help i can get
> *


:thumbsup: cuttiebuddie will help ya, hes good with this stuff, hes the box master


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

whats the MAX area you are willing to sacrifice for this box... give me width, height, and depth


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

umm what baout dimensions on like 41-42hz around there


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

it doesnt matter on the size im not worried about space


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

on those port dimensions is that 13" deep?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 13 2006, 08:45 PM~4614964
> *it doesnt matter on the size im not worried about space
> *


whats the car its going in, do you have enough room to fold down the seats (if possable) I do on mine


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah i do its going in a plymouth breeze


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

> *i'll work it out for you, and i was ported at 29" it didnt sound good, i adjusted the ports demensions by adding pieces in and inevitably tuning it higher and it sounded better... i believe im at 34hz, 38hz is probably the sweet spot
> 
> 
> to port 4.5cuft to 38hz, port deminsion are 3.75" x 13" and 14.5" long
> ...


need some box dimesions mang, im guessing you mean 14.5 into the box but i need dimesnsions on 4.5 cuft


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

tell me the space you wanna work in and i'll give you a box plan... sounds good?

but you need to tell me in inches (I.E. "it cant be taller then 16", wider then 44", deeper then 15")

yadda yadda


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

42 x 16 x 15


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

in a plymouth breeze that will fit


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

this is at 32hz, it seems like the calculator doesnt like 38hz so i'll have to do the math tomorrow, its storming here and i dont want my pc to fuck up so...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

or 4.5 cu/ft... lol, that box looks good cuttie, did you get those diminsions from a program, or a website?


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah well all i would have to do is make the port a different size wouldnt i?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

some one give him the plans for 34hz and 38hz

if not, i'll do it tomorrow


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

it says car domain at the bottom of the pic


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 14 2006, 12:10 AM~4615105
> *or 4.5 cu/ft... lol, that box looks good cuttie, did you get those diminsions from a program, or a website?
> *



i used the calculator in my sig


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 13 2006, 09:11 PM~4615111
> *some one give him the plans for 34hz and 38hz
> 
> if not, i'll do it tomorrow
> *


if you tell me what program you used, i might be able to try it out :0


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 13 2006, 09:12 PM~4615117
> *i used the calculator in my sig
> *


Not Found
The requested URL /ported-box.asp was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.34 Server at host.forumsplace.com Port 80


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

what is the xmax on a cvr?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 14 2006, 12:13 AM~4615125
> *Not Found
> The requested URL /ported-box.asp was not found on this server.
> 
> ...


Came right up for me...


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

heres what i got but i dont think its right 

Net Volume:	4.5 cubic feet
Tuning Frequency:	38 Hz
Port Width:	1.75 inches
Port Area:	25.375 Square Inches
Port Length:	6.25 inches


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

Net Volume:	4.5 cubic feet
Tuning Frequency:	38 Hz
Port Width:	1.75 inches
Port Area:	25.375 Square Inches
Port Length:	6.25 inches

External Dimensions: 42 wide x 16 tall x 15 deep.
Board Dimensions and Quantity
Color	Count	Width	Height
Top and Bottom	2	42 inches	15 inches
Red	1	39.5 inches	14.5 inches
Yellow	1	14.25 inches	14.5 inches
Black	1	40.5 inches	14.5 inches
Green	1	15 inches	14.5 inches
Teal	1	4.75 inches	14.5 inches

Number of 49x97 Sheets of 3/4" MDF: 0.625


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

im thinking that the prot needs to be longer


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 13 2006, 09:35 PM~4615260
> *im thinking that the prot needs to be longer
> *


For 2 cvr's that not to bad, i guess you could extend it a bit, but it should be alright


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 13 2006, 09:19 PM~4615163
> *Came right up for me...
> *


works now


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 13 2006, 11:24 PM~4615198
> *heres what i got but i dont think its right
> 
> Net Volume:	4.5 cubic feet
> ...


for 4.5 cubic ft net. i figured up about 7.5" long port on bassbox pro. 

4.5 net (usable airspace the sub sees)
5 cubes gross (total space the box will take up)

external-16" x 42" x 15.35"
internal-14.5" x 40.5" x 13.85"

vent - 14.5" x 1.75".....7.5" long

38hz tuning.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 14 2006, 02:44 PM~4618559
> *for 4.5 cubic ft net. i figured up about 7.5" long port on bassbox pro.
> 
> 4.5 net (usable airspace the sub sees)
> ...




and that came str8 from the guy that tutors me on occasions...

now start building and stop looking for the easy way out !! dammit!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 14 2006, 01:10 PM~4619140
> *and that came str8 from the guy that tutors me on occasions...
> 
> now start building and stop looking for the easy way out !! dammit!
> *


yes!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

bout time someone told me


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

look i think i found a good deal
http://cgi.ebay.com/DUAL-12-PORTED-3-4-MDF...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 14 2006, 02:59 PM~4619621
> *look i think i found a good deal
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DUAL-12-PORTED-3-4-MDF...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


once again, that would be the easy way out, making your own would be better


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 14 2006, 05:59 PM~4619621
> *look i think i found a good deal
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DUAL-12-PORTED-3-4-MDF...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


go with it... its specs are on point with what you need... i would buy it


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 14 2006, 04:59 PM~4619621
> *look i think i found a good deal
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DUAL-12-PORTED-3-4-MDF...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


could build your own for half the price...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 16 2006, 12:25 PM~4632176
> *could build your own for half the price...
> *



chances are this is his first build, will require plenty of time, and probably wont build it as well as this one...

i would build just cuz its good to know how to, saves you money in the long run, but if your not interested in building, then this enclosure would be what you need...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 16 2006, 11:34 AM~4632218
> *chances are this is his first build, will require plenty of time, and probably wont build it as well as this one...
> 
> i would build just cuz its good to know how to, saves you money in the long run, but if your not interested in building, then this enclosure would be what you need...
> *


building a box isnt rocket science.... :uh:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 17 2006, 01:42 AM~4638083
> *building a box isnt rocket science.... :uh:
> *



so your first box you ever built has the same build quality of a box you will build tomorrow?

bitch you get what im saying 


if you have the dough, and dont have the time to build and learn, then fuck it and get that one, cheap fucks lol


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

i decided to go ahead and build one


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 17 2006, 08:43 PM~4643437
> *i decided to go ahead and build one
> *


proud of ya homie... post pics of the build up


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 17 2006, 11:09 AM~4639765
> *so your first box you ever built has the same build quality of a box you will build tomorrow?
> 
> bitch you get what im saying
> ...


actually my first box came out damn near perfect 

measure twice.... measure again then cut slow


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

> *actually my first box came out damn near perfect smile.gif
> 
> measure twice.... measure again then cut slow*


yup



> *proud of ya homie... post pics of the build up*


aight i will make sure i get my moms digi


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

you forgot the back slash on your close tag... open tag with brackets, close tage with brackets and a back slash before the command


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@jan 19 2006, 04:53 PM~
> *  you forgot the back slash on your close tag... open tag with brackets, close tage with brackets and a back slash before the command*


????


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

im misspelling it so you can see the tags

[qoute] what ever the person said [/quote]


se the opening tag has brackets, closing tah has a backslash and brackets


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 19 2006, 04:59 PM~4660565
> *????
> *


you got it, i'm so proud of you :biggrin:


----------

